# UN PETITION IRAN



## Goldenboy1989 (23. Juni 2009)

So könnt ihr helfen:

 Menschen aus aller Welt und jeder Nationalität sind gerade dabei eine Petition an die UN zu stellen.

 Blauhelmsoldaten können zwar nicht wirklich viel tun außer helfen und Zeugen sein.

 Aber wenigstens etwas. Jede Hilfe wird gebraucht!!!

 Ihr braucht nicht viel zu machen:

 Email Addi und Name werden gebraucht und ihr könnt dafür stimmen das die UN helfen soll. Unter diesem Link:

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/omidadvocatescom/

 Könnt ihr direkt durchlesen worum es geht, euren Namen und eure email eintragen und wegschicken.

 Vorgestern wurde die Petition erstellt und heute sind es 11,406 Stimmen


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2009)

Als ob sich irgendjemand in der UN das durchlesen wird.

Man kann auch übertreiben.

Man hat auch ne Petition gegen die I-net sperre gemacht, kam sogar in den Privatsendernachrichten hat trotzdem kein politikerschwein gejuckt.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Als ob sich irgendjemand in der UN das durchlesen wird.
> 
> Man kann auch übertreiben.
> 
> Man hat auch ne Petition gegen die I-net sperre gemacht, kam sogar in den Privatsendernachrichten hat trotzdem kein politikerschwein gejuckt.


frag mich ob das hier jemanden juckt sieht mal nicht so aus....


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (23. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYr2_V6R2xM&fe
ature=related




Das Mädchen das vor den Augen der Welt gestorben ist hieß NEDA.
Eine 27 jährige Philosophiestudentin, die am Rande der Demonstration mit ihrem Vater stand und urplötzlich von einem Sniperschuss erfasst wurde.

Sie ist UNSERE STIMME!!!
Sie ist UNSER WILLE NACH FREIHEIT!!!
SIE IST UNSER SYMBOL!!!

Natürlich haben die Demonstranten viele Tote zu beklagen.
Die Nachricht einer Bombe, die in der Teheraner U- Bahn 90 Tote gefordert haben soll machte bei Twitter die Runde.

Außerdem gingen Gerüchte um das Mussawi und seine Frau verhaftet worden sein sollen.
Die Tochter von Religionsführer Rafsanjani wurde jedenfalls verhaftet und das läßt auf einen internen Konflikt innerhalb des Wächterrats schließen.

Was auch NOCH alles auf das Iranische Volk zukommen mag. Wir sind bei euch!

Neda ist mit OFFENEN AUGEN gestorben!
WIE KÖNNT IHR SIE VERSCHLIEßEN UND DAMIT LEBEN???

Die Welt sollte Stolz sein auf die Iranische Jugend. Sie kämpft für Rechte, die für EUCH eine selbstverständlichkeit darstellen!!!

MACHT WAS!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

erschreckend feststellen zu müssen da mich eine erneute todesmeldung von zivilisten aus dieser himmelsrichtung so gar nicht berührt -.-


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (23. Juni 2009)

deutsche sind leider VIEL WERTVOLLER als Iraner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie bin ich der Meinung,wenn das so weitergeht,dass der Thread bald zu ist...


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

sie können ja einfach aufhören zu demonstriern kapier eh net warum die das machen.....die regierung wird sowiso keine neuwahlen machen....


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> sie können ja einfach aufhören zu demonstriern kapier eh net warum die das machen.....die regierung wird sowiso keine neuwahlen machen....


o_O Würden alle Menschen so denken würden wir heute noch in Feudalismussystemen leben. Die Leute machen das weil sie an ihre Sache glauben und hoffen, dass sich durch die Demo was ändern wird, vor allem weils in der Vergangenheit viele Demos gab, die nen Umsturz erzeugten (wobei die meisten oder vermutlich alle recht blutig waren).


----------



## Lurock (23. Juni 2009)

Warum können die Soldaten, die btw für alle politischen Entscheidungen verantwortlich sind,
nicht einfach stehen bleiben und die Klappe halten, wenn sie mit Steinen etc. beworfen werden?


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> sie können ja einfach aufhören zu demonstriern kapier eh net warum die das machen.....die regierung wird sowiso keine neuwahlen machen....




Wenn es danach geht, hätte Luther auch nie seine Thesen an die Tore nageln müssen, Ghandi keinen waffenlosen Widerstand zelebrieren und Mandela nicht für 27 Jahre ins Gefängniss hätte gehen müssen. Das Engagement ist oft genug Anleitung und Inspiration für tausende Andere und wie wir wissen: "die Gedanken sind frei...."

Achja um nicht ganz im Pathos zu versinken: Es gibt bisher keine verlässlichen Quellen wer für den Tod Nedas verantwortlich ist.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Würden alle Menschen so denken würden wir heute noch in Feudalismussystemen leben. Die Leute machen das weil sie an ihre Sache glauben und hoffen, dass sich durch die Demo was ändern wird, vor allem weils in der Vergangenheit viele Demos gab, die nen Umsturz erzeugten (wobei die meisten oder vermutlich alle recht blutig waren).


ich verstehe aber nicht warum sie dan meckern....sie wissen das die regierung was gegen sie macht und das es opfer geben wird


----------



## -Therion- (23. Juni 2009)

Nächstes Mal schmeiß ich Steine weil die CDU Wahlsieger wird und ich aber für die Grünen gestimmt habe. Vielleicht berichten dann die Medien über Unregelmäßigkeiten in Deutschland.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahlfälschung...ndal_von_Dachau

http://www.taz.de/1/politik/deutschland/ar...Hash=5146d87a10

Und zu nem anderen kriegslüsternem Diktator hört man nichts 

http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/20/georgien-proteste

Auch hier noch ein interessanter Artikel

http://www.welt.de/politik/article3981651/...Nachahmern.html


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> deutsche sind leider VIEL WERTVOLLER als Iraner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und iraner sind VIEL WERTVOLLER als verhungernde Kinder in Afrika  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2009)

Bin ich alleine der Meinung, man solle die Iraner sich selbst überlassen? Die wollen es schliesslich so ...


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Bin ich alleine der Meinung, man solle die Iraner sich selbst überlassen? Die wollen es schliesslich so ...


Nein


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Also gut hier eine kleine Anekdote zu Unterdrückung, Aufstände, Rebellionen und alles was dazu gehört:
Nehmen wir an, wir leben in einer Monarchie und ich wäre der König des unseres Buffed-Landes. Alle Leute Mitglieder hier wären meine Untertanen und die Buffed-Moderatoren wären meine Grafen. Sonderlich beliebt wär ich unter der Bevölkerung aber nicht sonderlich, denn, da ich gestern schlechte Laune hatte, hab ich die Volksabgaben von ursprünglich 10% kurzerhand auf 70% angehoben. Der Durchschnittsbauer muss mir nun also 70% seines Erntertrages abliefern. Den Rest darf er dann, grosszügig wie ich bin, für Neuernte und sich selbst zum überleben brauchen.
Leider gefällt es aber vielen Leuten nicht sonderlich, dass sie plötzlich 60% mehr Abgaben liefern müssen, aber sie nehmen es hin, denn ich bin der König und meine Macht ist eh grösser als ihre. Schliesslich hab ich meine Grafen, die das Volk brav für mich unterdrücken (ich hoffe mir nimmt das kein Mod böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Gut, die Bevölkerung macht das also 10 Jahre lang mit. Nun beschliesse ich eines Tages ein neues Gesetz, das es mir erlaubt durch die Städte zu ziehen und mit jeder Frau in die Kiste zu hüpfen, die mir gefällt, egal ob sie verheiratet ist oder nicht. Wenn ein Ehemann was dagegen hat lass ich ihn halt rädern, vierteilen und köpfen. Achja, zur Belustigung bau ich noch ne Arena, in der die ehemaligen Ehemänner auf Leben und Tod gegeneinander antreten, nur zu meiner puren Unterhaltung.
Ich nehme an Du kannst Dir vorstellen, dass das den Leuten nicht sonderlich gefällt, aber hey, ich hab ja meine Grafen, die das Volk brav für mich unterdrücken.
Nun hatte ich letzte Nacht eine grossartige Idee: Ich könnte doch einfach meinem Nachbarland den Krieg erklären und dazu jeden Mann zwischen 20 und 40 zwangsrekrutieren lassen. Warum nicht? Mir ist eh langweilig. Also tu ich das und schicke nen Grossteil meiner Bevölkerung in den Tod, bloss aus meiner Laune heraus.
Nunja, der Krieg hat nicht viel gebracht, es gab nen Friedensvertrag mit meinem Nachbarn, aber meine Staatsreserven wurden arg aufgebraucht. Also beschliesse ich, die Zwangsabgaben von 70% auf 95% zu erhöhen. Tjo, mittlerweile haben die Bauern weder genug Erträge um neue anzusähen, noch um davon irgenwie satt zu werden.
Allerallerallerallerallerspätestens jetzt, wo die Leute nichts mehr zu essen haben wird es zwangsläufig zu nem Aufstand kommen. Denn der Mensch hat irgendwann genug. Er lässt nicht alles mit sich machen und spätestens wenn er eh alles verloren hat und der letzte Rest, der ihm noch geblieben ist sein eigenes Leben ist, dann wird er sich gegen die Unterdrückung wehren. Das ist kein neues Phänomen, das gibts so lang wies den Menschen gibt.

Und nun, nachdem ich meine Bevölkerung unterdrückt, versklavt, in den Tod geschickt, zu meiner Belustigung gegeneinander aufgebracht und misshandelt habe, kannst Du nun verstehen, warum sie gegen mich einen Aufstand machen und rebellieren? Jetzt, wo sie nichts mehr haben ausser ihr eigenes Leben und sie damit rechnen müssen, zu verhungern, verstehst Du jetzt, warum sie freiwillig und in voller Absicht die Gefahr eingehen, von mir oder meinen Soldaten getötet zu werden?


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (23. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ich verstehe aber nicht warum sie dan meckern....sie wissen das die regierung was gegen sie macht und das es opfer geben wird






Sollen sie nicht tun


----------



## rEdiC (23. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYr2_V6R2xM&fe
> ature=related
> 
> 
> ...


Was bistn' du für ein Spinner? Als ob du mit deinem Geschwätz was hilfst.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

In einem Forum wie Buffed nach Hilfe für den nahen Osten zu "rufen" klingt leicht naiv.
Ist es doch so, dass Iraner, Iraker, oder sonstwer aus dieser Umgebung einen schlechten Ruf im Westen genießen.
Ob das gerechtfertigt ist, sei jetzt einfach mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

Diese Völker allgemein haben in keinster Weise einen schlechten Ruf.
Es sind meistens nur die Diktaturen mit ihren paar Anhängern, die das Volk unterdrücken.

Ich stehe den ganzen Einsätzen derzeit allerdings recht skeptisch gegenüber.
Diese Länder haben einfach eine zu verschiedene Mentalität, als das wir da groß was bewirken können.

Und leider trifft es wieder am meisten die Bevölkerung ... egal wo ...


----------



## Independent (24. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich warum dieses scheiss Militär nicht einfach die Waffen niederlegt und somit den ganzen Mist ein Ende bereitet. Mir kann doch niemand erzählen, dass das Iranische Militär, genauso wie das Nordkoreanische Militär, ihre Staatsoberhäupter unterstützen...?! 

Nein, sie knallen Demonstranten ab, machen Feierabend und gehen dann nach Dienstschluss selber auf die Straße um gegen die Bullen zu demonstrieren.


----------



## mccord (24. Juni 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum dieses scheiss Militär nicht einfach die Waffen niederlegt und somit den ganzen Mist ein Ende bereitet. Mir kann doch niemand erzählen, dass das Iranische Militär, genauso wie das Nordkoreanische Militär, ihre Staatsoberhäupter unterstützen...?!
> 
> Nein, sie knallen Demonstranten ab, machen Feierabend und gehen dann nach Dienstschluss selber auf die Straße um gegen die Bullen zu demonstrieren.


im einsatz gegen die demonstranten ist nicht die armee, sondern die basij und die revolutionsgarde, die dem regime gegenüber loyal sind.
im iran herrscht wehrpflicht und vermutlich würden sich viele weigern auf ihre eigene familie, freunde und landsleute zu schiessen.

@topic petitionen werden garnix bringen...
wer eine schnelle internetverbindung hat und helfen möchte, kann eine tor bridge oder relay aufsetzen um iranies weiterhin anonyme verbindungen zum informationsaustausch im internet zur verfügung zu stellen.
leider können die vielen offen gehaltenen verbindungen einen 0815-router aber teilweise überfordern.

hier ein tutorial:
http://anonygreen.wordpress.com/2009/06/18...-or-tor-bridge/
und der wikipedia eintrag zu tor


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juni 2009)

ihr hilft doch schon wenn ihr euch da angemeldet    http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/omidadvocatescom/


12,679 Stimmen  >>>>>>wir brauchen 1,000,000




                                                        SOLIDARITÄT MIT DEM IRANISCHEN VOLK!!!


----------



## Oligig (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYr2_V6R2xM&fe
> ature=related
> 
> 
> ...






rEdiC schrieb:


> Was bistn' du für ein Spinner? Als ob du mit deinem Geschwätz was hilfst.



Also ich find das errinert mich stark an Akira !

Die Iraner werden das schon selbst regeln...wir sollten nicht immer denken das wir für andere verantwortlich sind...ich wette mit dir verhungerde Kinder in Afrika und machtgeile Diktatoren interessieren dich auch an Dreck...


----------



## Arky (24. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und iraner sind VIEL WERTVOLLER als verhungernde Kinder in Afrika
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das habe ich mir dann auch gedacht....


----------



## Elchschaedel (24. Juni 2009)

als ob mussawi besser wäre - schaut mal nach, was der damals für nen politischen kurs gefahren ist... oO
zudem haben, unregelmäßigkeiten bei den wahlen hin oder her, immer noch ne menge wahlberechtigte ahmadineschad gewählt - vielleicht hätte man mal VOR den wahlen richtig mobil machen sollen...
ich persönlich bin noch nicht davon überzeugt, daß wirklich die MEHRHEIT des landes den wechsel will...


----------



## Rethelion (24. Juni 2009)

Es ist klar das der Verlierer dem Gewinnter vorwirft betrogen zu haben, das ist doch immer so.
Und woher wisst ihr jetzt dass das stimmt?
Lasst die Leute das selbst regeln und mischt euch nicht in Sachen ein die euch nichts angehenen.

Und ich glaube kaum das die UN sich mit einer Umfrage dazu überreden lässt in ein Land einzufallen.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> deutsche sind leider VIEL WERTVOLLER als Iraner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit dem Satz habt ihr euch natürlich nicht viele Freunde hier gemacht.ausserdem ist euer Bild alles andere als einladend.konträrer ging es wohl nicht:auf der einen Seite eine Petition bei der UN zu benatragen und gleichzeitig ein blutverschmiertes Bild mit "Hirntot" als sign zu haben ist irgendwie,ich sag es mal vorsichtig,merkwürdig...
an alle anderen:wer kindersterben in Afrika so grausam findet,kann doch auch ein thread aufmachen.warum immer gleich Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.beide Geschehnisse,sowohl im Iran,als auch in Afrika sind schrecklich...
und warum schiessen die Militärs wohl in die Menge und "halten nicht die Klappe"???weil sie verdammt nochmal auch Angst haben.warum haben beispielsweise deutsche Militärs(und nicht nur die) damals auf Juden in den Strassen eingeprügelt und deren Läden verbrannt????wenn man es nicht tat,wurde man zumindest schief angeschaut und wer bei der Wehrmacht war,musste mit der Angst leben,das ihm wesentlich schlimmeres passierte als nur aus der Wehrmacht entlassen zu werden,wenn man den Befehlen nicht nachkam auf die zu schiessen.heute wie damals heisst es doch für jeden militärischen Iraner :er oder ich...ich hab auch Bilder gesehen was die Iraner mit einem gefangenen Polizisten gemacht haben,dessen Gesicht blutüberströmt war und dessen flehender Blick zur Kamera ging,die das aufnahm...
ich will damit ein Erklärungsversuch abgeben.entscheiden müsst ihr selbst ob ihr den Menschen helfen wollt,oder verhungernde Kinder in Afrika rettet,oder euch Sorgen um den nächsten Raid bei wow macht...wir in Deutschland haben dieses Recht.und dafür gaben auch Menschen ihr Leben...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juni 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mit dem Satz habt ihr euch natürlich nicht viele Freunde hier gemacht.ausserdem ist euer Bild alles andere als einladend.konträrer ging es wohl nicht:auf der einen Seite eine Petition bei der UN zu benatragen und gleichzeitig ein blutverschmiertes Bild mit "Hirntot" als sign zu haben ist irgendwie,ich sag es mal vorsichtig,merkwürdig...
> an alle anderen:wer kindersterben in Afrika so grausam findet,kann doch auch ein thread aufmachen.warum immer gleich Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.beide Geschehnisse,sowohl im Iran,als auch in Afrika sind schrecklich...
> und warum schiessen die Militärs wohl in die Menge und "halten nicht die Klappe"???weil sie verdammt nochmal auch Angst haben.warum haben beispielsweise deutsche Militärs(und nicht nur die) damals auf Juden in den Strassen eingeprügelt und deren Läden verbrannt????wenn man es nicht tat,wurde man zumindest schief angeschaut und wer bei der Wehrmacht war,musste mit der Angst leben,das ihm wesentlich schlimmeres passierte als nur aus der Wehrmacht entlassen zu werden,wenn man den Befehlen nicht nachkam auf die zu schiessen.heute wie damals heisst es doch für jeden militärischen Iraner :er oder ich...ich hab auch Bilder gesehen was die Iraner mit einem gefangenen Polizisten gemacht haben,dessen Gesicht blutüberströmt war und dessen flehender Blick zur Kamera ging,die das aufnahm...
> ich will damit ein Erklärungsversuch abgeben.entscheiden müsst ihr selbst ob ihr den Menschen helfen wollt,oder verhungernde Kinder in Afrika rettet,oder euch Sorgen um den nächsten Raid bei wow macht...wir in Deutschland haben dieses Recht.und dafür gaben auch Menschen ihr Leben...





Also als 1. ich glaub du weist doch garnicht was hirntot ist 
2. hab ich gesagt das ihr nach irangehen soll und mit kämpfen nein mann kann den leuten in Afrika helfen und Iran Deutschland hat doch auch nicht alleine geschafft

12,758 Stimmen


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

was soll der blödsinn. meint ihr echt irgendwen in der UN interessiert, was ihr auf ner internetseite macht. die seite hat nix mit der UN zu tun. da kann jeder n aktion starten ... 

z.b. http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/WIR


und selbst wenn sich die UN damit beschäftigt, wird wenns hoch kommt ein "Du Du" in richtung iran geschickt und das wars.


----------



## -Therion- (24. Juni 2009)

Ja helfen wir dem Iran wie damals

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammad_Reza_Pahlavi 

und wenn der neue westlich orientierte Demokrator zu Besuch in Deutschland ist schlägt er uns aus Dank die Fresse ein

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Polizeistaatsbesuch

Außerdem hilft die USA dem Iran schon längst

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/politik/2008/...-atombombe.html


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> deutsche sind leider VIEL WERTVOLLER als Iraner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das habe ich nicht gesagt

aber durch die massenmorde da unten verliert der tod eines einzelnen inzwischen an gewicht

es ist NICHT weniger tragisch aber man ist weniger betroffen


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juni 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja helfen wir dem Iran wie damals
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammad_Reza_Pahlavi
> 
> ...



Bush baut Spionagearbeit gegen den Iran massiv aus    ja tolle hilfe  hahaha


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> Bush baut Spionagearbeit gegen den Iran massiv aus    ja tolle hilfe  hahaha


die hilfslieferungen mal geschickt unterschlagen hervorragende argumentation


----------



## TheGui (24. Juni 2009)

mal von dem geflame unavbängig.

Das Ausland darf sich nicht einmischen!

Die Diktatur würde sich drüber freuen!

Dan könnten sie wieder behaupten das Land vom Ausland beschützen zu wollen!

Jede Aktion eines Westlichen Landes wird den Arschlöchern in die Hände spielen!

Und einfach den President zu tauschen bringt eh 0... solange das ganze System bestehen bleibt!

Da is der Derzeitige solange boch die bessere Wahl, Bei ihm weis man woran man is.

Ein "liberalerer" aber trotzdem unter der Knute des Wächterrates und des alten Sacks würde keine besserung bringen.

*Iran muss da durch, und das Ganze System stürzen!*

*zu jedem Preis*


----------



## Thrainan (24. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube erlich gesagt auch nicht das der Westen viel machen kann. Seien wir erlich, noch ein Land im Nahen osten militärisch besetzen geht einfach nicht. Auch das westliche Militär hat seine grenzen. 
Und freiwillig lassen uns die Iranische Regierung auch nicht. Was also will man machen? Sanktionen? Bringen nichts, haben sie noch nie. Auserdem leiden da meistens eh nur die ärmsten drunter.


----------



## -Therion- (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ja dafür mit westlichen Luxusgütern und "Freiheiten" zu winken.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juni 2009)

IHR LABERT IMMER WAS VON FREIE MEINUNGSÄUßERUNG, RECHT AUF LEBEN, PRESSEFREIHEIT ................. ABER ES IST EUCH DOCH ALLES SCHEIß EGAL HAUPTSACHE EUCH GEHT ES GUT


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> IHR LABERT IMMER WAS VON FREIE MEINUNGSÄUßERUNG, RECHT AUF LEBEN, PRESSEFREIHEIT ................. ABER ES IST EUCH DOCH ALLES SCHEIß EGAL HAUPTSACHE EUCH GEHT ES GUT


Ich denke du bistn troll

aber zumindest gehst du nicht auf die argumente ein was eine diskussion unmöglich macht


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

genau wir engagieren uns (wie auch immer) für unsere rechte. uns hilft dabei auch niemand. 

die iraner tun das in ihrem land. wo ist das problem?


----------



## -Therion- (24. Juni 2009)

Ja warum schreibst du dann hier immer noch und sitzt nicht im Flieger nach Teheran? Und wirklicher Umbruch kann nur von innen heraus kommen.


----------



## Manowar (24. Juni 2009)

Die Amis werden das doch eh regeln. 
*hust*


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

werden sie nicht. weil Mir Hossein Mussawi eher dem linken lager zugeordnet wird. und die angst vor nem weltweiten kommunismus besteht in amerika immer noch ...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die Amis werden das doch eh regeln.
> *hust*







Natürlich wird sich Amerika am Ende alles unter den Nagel reißen.  



DAS WARS DANN VON MIR


----------



## nuriina (24. Juni 2009)

Verschwendet mal einen Gedanken daran, dass das ganze vielleicht ein bischen vielschichtiger ist als ihr denkt. Es gibt Staaten die sehr interessiert daran sind, den Iran zu schwächen und demensprechend nun handeln um eine "Revolution" herbeizuschwören.


----------



## Kaldreth (24. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> sie können ja einfach aufhören zu demonstriern kapier eh net warum die das machen.....die regierung wird sowiso keine neuwahlen machen....



Das ist das, entschuldige meine Wortwahl, dämlichste was ich seit langem gelesen habe! Sowas kann wirklich nur jemand sagen, der nur die Freiheit kennt! Diese Menschen kämpfen für dass, was hier schon als selbstverständlich gilt! Freiheit! Würde immer nur jeder kuschen gäb es noch die DDR und es ist auch fraglich ob es die französische Revolution gegeben hätte!


----------



## Philister (24. Juni 2009)

allzuviel bedeutung messe ich dem nicht bei.

das system der republik iran lässt dem präsidenten wenig spielraum, sie ist weder demokratie noch totalitäres regime, weder monarchie noch diktatur. sie ist ein mix aus allem. 

der schluss also, mit der wahl eines reformers als präsident würde eine wende stattfinden, trifft nicht zu. die wichtigen entscheide werden nach wie vor vom religiösen führer getroffen. das regime wird so oder so fest in der hand der hardliner bleiben.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2009)

Nun das ist halt die Frage. Mögliche Szenarien bei einem Umsturz gibt es diverse und da ist auch nicht auszuschliessen, dass der religiöse Führer ins Exil verbannt werden könnte oder schlicht an Macht verliert. Genausogut könnte sich so gut wie nichts ändern und der aktuelle "Herrscher" würde durch einen neuen "Herrscher" ersetzt, der in etwa gleich handeln würde wie sein Vorgänger. Solche Machtablösungen hat man in Afrika des Öfteren miterlebt wo der eine Diktator durch den nächsten Ersetzt worden ist.
Aber solange sie es nicht versuchen werden sie auch nicht wissen, ob es durch einen Machtwechsel besser, schlechter oder ähnlich wie jetzt werden würde, bzw ob sie überhaupt etwas bewirken können.


----------



## Martel (24. Juni 2009)

Hi, mal eine ganz ganz andere Frage:

Welche der beiden Partein wäre eigentlich besser für uns im Westen. Hinsichtlich der Atom Sachen und der Ruhe im land ?


----------



## Blackfall234 (24. Juni 2009)

Verdammt nochmal. 

1. Warum müssen WIR IMMER helfen ? Weil Hitler uns nen scheiß ruf beschert hat meinen die Deutschen jetzt sie müssten jedem Land helfen ? Wir helfen schon in Afgahnistan. 

2. Ich wette mit euch Iran , Irak und co würden UNS auch NICHT helfen ! 

Warum allso sollten wir helfen ? 



Wir haben mittlerweile schon oft genug irgendwelchen Ländern die in Not waren geholfen, Milliarden von Euros gespendet und haufenweiße angestellte des Technischen Hilfswerks dahin geschickt. 

Uns würde auch keiner helfen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juni 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Verdammt nochmal.
> 
> 1. Warum müssen WIR IMMER helfen ? Weil Hitler uns nen scheiß ruf beschert hat meinen die Deutschen jetzt sie müssten jedem Land helfen ? Wir helfen schon in Afgahnistan.
> 
> ...



genau das wollt ich auch grade sagen.....in unserm land giebt es genügent sachen die geregelt werden müssen und wenn ich schon wider daran denke wie mich heute morgen wider die gruppe iraner türken und was weis ich noch alles angepöpelt haben.......nee lass mal stecken da giebts dan wider tote und deutsche soldaten,... werden wider opfer bei anschlägen....regelt das selbst..


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> genau das wollt ich auch grade sagen.....in unserm land giebt es genügent sachen die geregelt werden müssen und wenn ich schon wider daran denke wie mich heute morgen wider die gruppe iraner türken und was weis ich noch alles angepöpelt haben.......nee lass mal stecken da giebts dan wider tote und deutsche soldaten,... werden wider opfer bei anschlägen....regelt das selbst..





SAG DOCH GLEICH DEUTSCHE SIND PERFEKT ALLE ANDEREN SIND ABSCHAUM


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> SAG DOCH GLEICH DEUTSCHE SIND PERFEKT ALLE ANDEREN SIND ABSCHAUM


??? warum sollten wir das sagen???

bitte um erklärung?


----------



## Manowar (24. Juni 2009)

Warum geht ihr auf jemanden ein,der "Hirntot" in seiner Signatur stehen hat und mit Capslock schreibt?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum geht ihr auf jemanden ein,der "Hirntot" in seiner Signatur stehen hat und mit Capslock schreibt?


weil ich sonst nix zu tun hab


----------



## Kaldreth (24. Juni 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Verdammt nochmal.
> 
> 1. Warum müssen WIR IMMER helfen ? Weil Hitler uns nen scheiß ruf beschert hat meinen die Deutschen jetzt sie müssten jedem Land helfen ? Wir helfen schon in Afgahnistan.
> 
> ...



Das ist ne ganz einfache Antwort! Weil wir es können! Weil wir anderen Ländern helfen können (bezieht sich nicht auf den Afghanistan Einsatz)! Weil wir im Wohlstand leben (auch wenn es jetzt wieder einige leugnen werden) und es andere Länder und Menschen nicht tun!


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juni 2009)

wider daran denke wie mich heute morgen wider die gruppe iraner türken und was weis ich noch alles angepöpelt ------   was soll ich den da noch erklären kennst par schlechte iraner türken  denkst jeder so ist wie sie es gibt halt schlechte und gute menschen und das hat nichts da mit zu tun wo sie her kommen oder was für eine religion haben


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> wider daran denke wie mich heute morgen wider die gruppe iraner türken und was weis ich noch alles angepöpelt ------   was soll ich den da noch erklären kennst par schlechte iraner türken  denkst jeder so ist wie sie es gibt halt schlechte und gute menschen und das hat nichts da mit zu tun wo sie her kommen oder was für eine religion haben


das is klar aber ich meine mich pöppeln auch fast jeden morgen son paar türkenbubis an ich meine es ist halt in meinem und in dem beispiel von neo1986 leider Personen mit Herkunft im nahen /fernen osten.

SCheiße aber genau solche leute sind das halt mal da kannst du nichts machen und du erweckst den selben anschein ich meine hallo du hast hirntot in der signatur stehn und schreibst in meinem mehr als aggressiven ton und dazu noch mit capt. Caps als Crewmitglied.

Denkst du das du damit ein anderes bild von dir erzeugst


----------



## Manowar (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> wo sie her kommen oder was für eine religion haben



Wieso?Die glauben doch dran,wenn sie Soldaten mit einem Sprengsatz in die Luft jagen,dass sie in den Himmel kommen, mit minimum 6 Frauen um sich? ^^


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Das ist ne ganz einfache Antwort! Weil wir es können! Weil wir anderen Ländern helfen können (bezieht sich nicht auf den Afghanistan Einsatz)! Weil wir im Wohlstand leben (auch wenn es jetzt wieder einige leugnen werden) und es andere Länder und Menschen nicht tun!



sicherlich könnten wir helfen. wie eigentlich? jeder vorschlag der da bisher kam hat nichts getaugt.

aber dass man helfen kann, heisst nicht dass man es muss.


ganz besonders lustig find ich die exil-iraner die hier demonstrieren mit ihren schildern, auf denen sie behaupten, dass wir den iran im stich lassen .. ähm ... wer hat dem land den rücken gekehrt?

ist so, als ob zu hause mein grosser bruder meinen kleinen brüder verprügeln würde und ich aus der wohnung renne und auf der strasse irgendwelche leute anpöbel warum sie denn meinem kleinen bruder nicht helfen.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wieso?Die glauben doch dran,wenn sie Soldaten mit einem Sprengsatz in die Luft jagen,dass sie in den Himmel kommen, mit minimum 6 Frauen um sich? ^^


71 Jungfrauen

wobei nicht klar ist ob diese auch wirklcih weiblich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 71 Jungfrauen
> 
> wobei nicht klar ist ob diese auch wirklcih weiblich sind
> 
> ...



Oder dass es überhaupt Jungfrauen sind. Übersetzungsfehler ftw.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Oder dass es überhaupt Jungfrauen sind. Übersetzungsfehler ftw.


71 alte MÄnner erwarten dich im himmel um von dir gewaschen zu werden >.>


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wieso?Die glauben doch dran,wenn sie Soldaten mit einem Sprengsatz in die Luft jagen,dass sie in den Himmel kommen, mit minimum 6 Frauen um sich? ^^




ihr kapiert es halt nicht


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2009)

Da ich den Anspruch einer gesitteten Diskussion in diesem Thread so ziemlich komplett vermisse schließe ich den Thread. Der TE scheint kein weiteres Interesse daran zu haben, diesen Thread auf ein vernünftiges Niveau zu heben.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ihr kapiert es halt nicht


erklärs uns bitte soweit man halt diese religiöse/politische überzeugung erklären kann


----------

